# position of "nicht" (word order, Wortstellung, Wortfolge, Satzstellung)



## zorspas

Hi all.

I've learned we should position _nicht _as in the following clauses.

*Ich                                     esse den Apfel **nicht.
Ich                                     lese dieses Buch nicht.*

but why? :

*Er geht nicht in die Schule.*

Why we don't say "_Er geht in die Schule nicht._" ?

Vielen Dank...


----------



## Hutschi

In Duden, Bd. 9, "Richtiges und Gutes Deutsch", I read it depends on intonation. The particle "nicht" must not disturb the intonation and stress.
The meaning can also depend on the position.

So you cannot say "Ich gehe in die Schule nicht." 
But you can say: "Ich gehe in die Schule nicht ohne Grund."

You can also say:
Ich lese nicht dieses Buch, sondern jenes.

My interpretation: I cannot say: "Ich esse nicht den Apfel." But I can say "Ich lese nicht dieses Buch. Ich lese ein anderes." 

Note: There is a difference between "den" (article) and "dieses" (demonstrative pronoun). 

If you use "den" as demonstrative pronoun, you can say:

"Ich esse nicht *den* Apfel, ich esse den anderen."


----------



## zorspas

Thanks....


----------



## thtoan79

Hello dears,

I have a book, written in my language, named 'Deutche Sätze', and there are some words of the author making me confused because he seem to contradict himself. 

At first, he said:

1, 'Er möchte das nicht als Lehrer sagen' means 'Not as a doctor, he wants to say this'

2, 'Er möchte das als Lehrer nicht sagen' means 'As a doctor, he doesn't want to say this'

Then, he said:

3, 'Ich möchte das nicht als Arzt sagen' means 'As a doctor, I don't want to say this'

4, 'Ich möchte das als kein Arzt sagen' means 'Being not a doctor, I want to say this'

Sentences 1 and 3 have been translated into 2 too far different meanings although they have the same structure. I'm at a loss now. My first language is not English so please excuse me if I have made some mistake in my effort to translate them from my Vietnamese into English (I'm not sure).

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Akira181

I'm still learning German myself but as far as I understand it, the position of "nicht" is flexible in a sentence.  

I believe 1, 2 and 3 have similar meanings.  (Lehrer means teacher by the way )

1 - 'Er möchte das nicht als Lehrer sagen' = "He does not want to say that as a teacher"

2 - 'Er möchte das als Lehrer nicht sagen' = "He does not want to say that as a teacher"

3 - 'Ich möchte das nicht als Arzt sagen' = "I do not want to say that as a doctor"

4 - 'Ich möchte das als kein Arzt sagen' = Not really sure on this one but I think it means "I want to say that not as a doctor"


----------



## manfy

Your feeling is correct! The translation of sentence 1 is plain wrong.

Both, 1 and 2, translate into "As a teacher, he doesn't want to say that". The changed position of the negation 'nicht' does not change the meaning.

Sentence 1 is probably supposed to be phrased as "Er möchte das als Nicht-Lehrer sagen" (= in a less literal but more idiomatic English: "Without being a teacher, he wants to say this")

Sentence 4 is not idiomatic and simply bad German (even though, it is not grammatically wrong). I'd prefer 'Ich möchte das als Nicht-Arzt sagen'.



Akira181 said:


> 4 - 'Ich möchte das als kein Arzt sagen' = Not really sure on this one but I think it means "I want to say that not as a doctor"


Nah...the German version still doesn't work well...

"I want to say that not as a doctor (but as a friend)" = "Ich möchte das nicht als Arzt, sondern als Freund, sagen"


----------



## thtoan79

He also has two other example for this:

'Er liebt sie nicht' means 'He doesn't love her'

'Er liebt nicht sie' means 'He doesn't this girl (but another one)'

Are they wrong too?


----------



## Akira181

I would be inclined to say your translations are correct but then I understand why you are confused.  

I think Manfy would have to explain this one


----------



## manfy

thtoan79 said:


> 'Er liebt sie nicht' means 'He doesn't love her'
> 
> 'Er liebt nicht sie' means 'He doesn't *love* this girl (but another one)'
> 
> Are they wrong too?


No, these sentences are correct.

Since your textbook is written in Vietnamese, maybe the author was trying to make a close correlation between Vietnamese and German word positioning and maybe that is the reason why he chose somewhat odd example sentences. Since I don't know Vietnamese grammar, I can't be certain, but I've seen such tendency in other textbooks before.

Generally speaking, in German the negation 'nicht' is positioned in front of the negated word or group of words. The notable exception is, it is always positioned after the finite verb.
Ich nicht liebe sie. 
Ich liebe nicht sie.  'nicht' is negating 'sie'
Ich liebe sie nicht.  'nicht' is negating the whole sentence 'ich liebe sie'

That's a simplified explanation, but it's a start.  Negation is a long and often complex topic in many languages.


----------



## thtoan79

I'm now confused more, so 

'Ich möchte das nicht als Arzt sagen' = 'As a doctor, I don't want to say that'

But 

'Ich möchte das nicht als Arzt, sondern als Freund, sagen' = 'I want to say that not as a doctor, but as a friend'

How can it make sense?


----------



## manfy

thtoan79 said:


> How can it make sense?


You're right again to be confused!
In written language the word order is very important, or else the sentence might be misunderstood. In spoken language the intonation is more important than word order -- as a native speaker I tend to forget that sometimes (because my brain is automatically adding intonation to the written language!!).

'Ich möchte das nicht als Arzt sagen' -> in written language 'nicht' is negtating 'als Arzt', therefore the primary translation should be 'I want to say that not as a doctor'

In spoken language (bolded words are stressed; underlined words are half-stressed):
'Ich möchte das *nicht *als Arzt sagen' = 'I want to say that not as a doctor' ('nicht' negates 'als Arzt')
'Ich möchte das *nicht *als Arzt sagen' = 'As a doctor, I don't want to say that' ('nicht' negates 'sagen')

In written language this last sentence should be better phrased this way to avoid ambiguity:
"Als Arzt möchte ich das nicht sagen" = 'As a doctor, I don't want to say that' (this word order makes it clear that 'nicht' negates 'sagen')
or "Ich möchte das als Arzt nicht sagen" (this has the same meaning as the previous version)


----------



## thtoan79

Thank you both so much for helping me, especially Manfy.


----------



## manfy

Glad I could help! 

On second thought: The German grammar is usually trying to be very precise and unambiguous. Therefore I think the punctuation is officially wrong in this sentence 'Ich möchte das nicht als Arzt sagen' if you want the express 'As a doctor, I don't want to say that'.

Better versions:
'Ich möchte das nicht, als Arzt, sagen' or 'Ich möchte das nicht - als Arzt - sagen'. With this punctuation 'als Arzt' is better separated from 'nicht sagen'. 
But it still looks strange in written language. The last 2 sentences in my post #8 are stylistically much better and clearer and they have the very same meaning.


----------



## johnp

Grüßt euch!

Which of these sentences would you prefer or are a couple OK depending on what you are trying to emphasize:

Ich werde nicht Sotschi besuchen.

Ich werde Sotschi nicht besuchen.

Ich besuche nicht Sotschi.

Ich besuche Sotschi nicht.

Im voraus vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Liam Lew's

Yes, the intended emphasis and meaning are important here.

Ich werde Sotschi nicht besuchen. Ich besuche Sotschi nicht. - I won't visit Sotschi. I'm not going to visit Sotschi. [These are neutral statements. It's the standard word order.]

Ich werde *nicht Sotschi *besuchen. or Ich besuche *nicht Sotschi*. [The emphasis is on "nicht Sotschi" here. It has the sense of "*not him*, but somebody else". I'm not visiting Sotschi, I'm visiting Liam.]

The choice between Präsens (besuche) and Futur (werde besuchen) is another matter.

Coincidentally meeting a friend in a bus, who knows of my plan to visit Sotschi today.

Was machst du? Besuchst du gerade Sotschi? Nein ich besuche ihn (Sotschi) nicht, ich gehe zum Arzt.
What are you doing? Are you visiting Sotschi? No, I'm not visiting him, I'm seeing  a doctor.
[Here the sentence refers to something not happening *at this moment*. The future doesn't work here.]

Talking with a friend. Sotschi is a mutual friend. Sotschi has invited other friends.
Friend: Everybody is visiting Sotschi tomorrow. Are you coming too. 
Me: No I'm not visiting Sotschi./I'm not going to visit Sotschi./ I will not visit Sotschi tomorrow.

Ein Freund von mir: Alle besuchen morgen Sotschi./ Alle werden morgen Sotschi besuchen. Wirst du ihn auch besuchen?/Besuchst du ihn auch? 
Ich: Nein ich werde ihn nicht besuchen./ Nein ich besuche ihn nicht.
[Here the Präsens (besuche) and the Futur I are interchangeable and refer to a future action.]

*Edit: Sowka just told me that I've erroneously taken "Sotschi" to be a person rather than a location.
**However, the point I mad**e holds true. 
*But now, as it's clear, I've realised that the word "besuchen" doesn't fit well. Would you like to provide the English verb, johnp.


----------



## Frieder

> Ich werde nicht Sotschi besuchen.
> 
> Ich werde Sotschi nicht besuchen.
> 
> Ich besuche nicht Sotschi.
> 
> Ich besuche Sotschi nicht.



Two of these are plain proper German, 
The others are acceptable but nobody would put it like that. But you could add
"sondern Moskau", then it would be fine:
"Ich werde nicht Sotschi besuchen sondern Moskau"
"Ich besuche nicht Sotschi sondern Moskau"


----------



## Hochschule

< ... > I searched the forum about this answer but none of them is quite sufficient to answer my question.

I want to understand the position of a nicht. I found a lot of articles on this but they are too difficult to understand (plus to memorise because there are so many rules to remember). I want to know whether there would be any easy ways to know how to put nicht in the right position.

My understanding so far is:

Generally, you put nicht at the end of the sentence.

However, exceptions are:

1. Haben / Sein + Partizip II , then put nicht before Partizip II
2. Usually before the preposition (e.g. mit, nach)
3. Before noun that is inseparable from a verb?? (e.g. Er spielt nicht Klavier)
4. Usually before the adjective used as an adverb (e.g. Ich renne nicht schnell)

and much more...

what if then there is an amalgamation of above rules (say rule 2 and 4 are happening at the same time???).. I am really confused right now...

Helfen Sie mir..bitte. danke..


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, it is a very generic quiestion.
It seldom comes to the end of a sentence. In principlem it comes to the end if it is not a negation but a question tag, (doesn't it?)

Example; "Du kommst doch mit, nicht?"

Mostly it comes near to the phrase it negates.

If it negates a verb directly, it usually comes behind the verb (and so it may be at the end.)

_Ich gehe. Ich gehe nicht.
_
If it is a separable verb, the separable particle comes to the end.

_Ich gehe nicht mit.
_
If the negation is used to negate another part, it usually comes in front on it.

Ich fahre nicht an den Baum.

These are the base rules as far as I see.

An exception is when the phrases are moved.

_An den Baum fahre ich nicht._
Here it comes to the end if it does not come into the front of the phrase_. 
(Nicht mit dem Trabant fahre ich, sondern mit dem Wartburg. _- unusual poetic style, but correct - it stresses the "nicht" part, but requires a contrast part. It was used in theatre in dramas._)_
_
Your examples:_
1. Haben / Sein + Partizip II , then put nicht before Partizip II
Ich habe das Buch nicht gelesen. - correct.
Er ist nicht gekommen. - correct.
2. Usually before the preposition (e.g. mit, nach)
Ich komme nicht mit. - correct.
But note: Ich komme nicht in den Wald mit. Ich komme nicht mit in den Wald.

3. Before noun that is inseparable from a verb?? (e.g. Er spielt nicht Klavier)
I do not understand "inseparable" - they are separated in the example.

4. Usually before the adjective used as an adverb (e.g. Ich renne nicht schnell)
This should usually work. But usually this does not apply if the verb is at the beginning.
_Schnell renne ich nicht.
_

The rules may bi in concurrence, than it is difficult.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Hochschule said:


> < ... > I searched the forum about this answer but none of them is quite sufficient to answer my question.
> 
> I want to understand the position of a nicht. I found a lot of articles on this but they are too difficult to understand (plus to memorise because there are so many rules to remember). I want to know whether there would be any easy ways to know how to put nicht in the right position.
> 
> My understanding so far is:
> 
> Generally, you put nicht at the end of the sentence.
> 
> However, exceptions are:
> 
> 1. Haben / Sein + Partizip II , then put nicht before Partizip II
> 2. Usually before the preposition (e.g. mit, nach)
> 3. Before noun that is inseparable from a verb?? (e.g. Er spielt nicht Klavier)
> 4. Usually before the adjective used as an adverb (e.g. Ich renne nicht schnell)
> 
> and much more...
> 
> what if then there is an amalgamation of above rules (say rule 2 and 4 are happening at the same time???).. I am really confused right now...
> 
> Helfen Sie mir..bitte. danke..


You put _nicht _before that which you wish to negate.
The rule that the finite verb must be in the second position of a main clause must be respected.
Period.

There are no other rules, let alone any exceptions thereto.

At the end of the sentence? No such rule!

_Eisen schwimmt.
_
You want to negate _schwimmt_? Can _nicht_ be put before _schwimmt_? No, see what I said about the finite verb. Hence, _Eisen schwimmt nicht.
_You want to negate _Eisen_? _Nicht Eisen schwimmt, sondern Holz schwimmt.

Lisa kann schwimmen.
_
You want to negate _kann_ or _schwimmen_? Either way it's _Lisa kann nicht schwimmen_ since _*Lisa nicht kann schwimmen _would breach the rule that the finite verb _(kann) _must be in the second position of the main clause.


----------



## Hochschule

Schimmelreiter said:


> You put _nicht _before that which you wish to negate.
> The rule that the finite verb must be in the second position of a main clause must be respected.
> Period.
> 
> There are no other rules, let alone any exceptions thereto.
> 
> At the end of the sentence? No such rule!
> 
> _Eisen schwimmt.
> _
> You want to negate _schwimmt_? Can _nicht_ be put before _schwimmt_? No, see what I said about the finite verb. Hence, _Eisen schwimmt nicht.
> _You want to negate _Eisen_? _Nicht Eisen schwimmt, sondern Holz schwimmt.
> 
> Lisa kann schwimmen.
> _
> You want to negate _kann_ or _schwimmen_? Either way it's _Lisa kann nicht schwimmen_ since _*Lisa nicht kann schwimmen _would breach the rule that the finite verb _(kann) _must be in the second position of the main clause.




I like your explanation a lot. If this is what Germans think when they are using nicht, then why would they try formulate rules for placing nicht in the sentence??? You should really publish an article about the position of 'nicht' seriously. Thanks!


----------



## Hochschule

Okay, please confirm this with me:

Ich habe nicht das gemacht. (I wanted to negate das itself hence connoting the fact that I might have made other stuffs)
Ich habe das nicht gemacht. (This I wanted to negative gemacht. Therefore, may have eaten that for example so ich habe das nicht gemacht, aber ich habe das gegessen.)

Am I correct?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich glaube das Ganze nicht. Negation is on "ich glaube das Ganze." (I believe nothing of it.)
Ich glaube nicht das Ganze. Negation is on "das Ganze". (I believe something of it.)

It means you negate a phrase. Dependend on the phrase you have to set "nicht".


----------



## Hutschi

Hochschule said:


> Okay, please confirm this with me:
> 
> Ich habe nicht das gemacht. (I wanted to negate das itself hence connoting the fact that I might have made other stuffs)
> Ich habe das nicht gemacht. (This I wanted to negative gemacht. Therefore, may have eaten that for example so ich habe das nicht gemacht, aber ich habe das gegessen.)_ I do not understand the last part exactly. Do you mean "gemacht"="gekocht" - than it works?_
> 
> Am I correct?



In spoken language it might be modified by stress and in written and spoken language by context.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Hochschule said:


> Okay, please confirm this with me:
> 
> Ich habe nicht das gemacht. (I wanted to negate das itself hence connoting the fact that I might have made other stuffs)
> Ich habe das nicht gemacht. (This I wanted to negative gemacht. Therefore, may have eaten that for example so ich habe das nicht gemacht, aber ich habe das gegessen.)
> 
> Am I correct?


You are.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Hutschi said:


> Ich glaube das Ganze nicht. Negation is on "ich glaube das Ganze." (I believe nothing of it.)
> Ich glaube nicht das Ganze. Negation is on "das Ganze". (I believe something of it.)
> 
> It means you negate a phrase. Dependend on the phrase you have to set "nicht".


See the two "rules" I posted in #3.

_Ich glaube das Ganze.
*
Nicht ich* glaube das Ganze, sondern er glaubt das Ganze.

Ich glaube *nicht das Ganze *(sondern nur die Hälfte).

*Ich *nicht glaube *das Ganze. _Not permissible since the finite verb _(glaube) _must be in the second position of the main clause.
Hence, _Ich *glaube *das Ganze *nicht*.
_

Please compare this with a subordinate clause introduced by a conjunction (e.g. _dass_), there being the rule that in a subordinate clause introduced by a conjunction the finite verb must be in the *final* position:

_Er weiß, dass ich das Ganze *nicht glaube.* 
_Here, nothing prevents me from putting _nicht_ before _​glaube._


----------



## Hochschule

Schimmelreiter said:


> You are.




Vielen Danke


----------



## kelt

Schimmelreiter said:


> _
> Lisa kann schwimmen.
> _
> You want to negate _kann_ or _schwimmen_? Either way it's _Lisa kann nicht schwimmen_ since _*Lisa nicht kann schwimmen _would breach the rule that the finite verb _(kann) _must be in the second position of the main clause.





Schimmelreiter said:


> See the two "rules" I posted in #3.
> _*Ich *nicht glaube *das Ganze. _Not permissible since the finite verb _(glaube) _must be in the second position of the main clause.
> Hence, _Ich *glaube *das Ganze *nicht*.
> _



Hi Schimmelreiter,

I don't understand now – why don't you "allow" _Ich glaube *nicht *das Ganze._?

According to the rules you presented before (the Lisa example above), when I negate _glaube_ or _das Ganze_, both cases should render _Ich glaube *nicht* das Ganze._ Yet, you're okay with _Ich glaube das Ganze *nicht*_.

Am I missing something? Thanks.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Sentences that are disallowed are marked with an asterisk (*) and the reason why is explained.
Where is there an asterisk to disallow _Ich glaube nicht das Ganze _? It's explicitly listed as correct, with _nicht _negating _das Ganze.


_I also made it very clear that to negate _glaube_, you put _nicht _before _glaube_ in the subordinate clause but you don't in the main clause, where you put it at the end. I utterly clearly explained all the reasons why. 

In summary:
Key is the _finite-verb-in-second-position-in-main-clauses _rule. Unless you can't because of this rule, you put _nicht_ before that which you wish to negate.

Shall we look at some more examples? Post some if you wish to.


----------



## kelt

Schimmelreiter said:


> _*Ich *nicht glaube *das Ganze. Not permissible since the finite verb (glaube) must be in the second position of the main clause.
> Hence, Ich *glaube *das Ganze *nicht*._



Sure, I understand that in the main clause the verb must be in the second position. I just could not see the implication, that if you'd break the rule, you put _nicht_ at the end of the clause instead. Which you seem to write only later here:



Schimmelreiter said:


> I also made it very clear that to negate _glaube_, you put _nicht _before _glaube_ in the subordinate clause but you don't in the main clause, where you put it at the end. I utterly clearly explained all the reasons why.
> 
> In summary:
> Key is the _finite-verb-in-second-position-in-main-clauses _rule. Unless you can't because of this rule, you put _nicht_ before that which you wish to negate.



But why is this clause (when negated):


Schimmelreiter said:


> _Lisa kann schwimmen._
> 
> 
> You want to negate _kann_ or _schwimmen_? Either way it's _Lisa kann nicht schwimmen_ since *_Lisa nicht kann schwimmen_ would breach the rule that the finite verb (_kann_) must be in the second position of the main clause.



not rendered as: _Lisa kann schwimmen nicht. _as I should expect according to this rule? Note: I know this is not correct, just don't get why your rule doesn't apply here


----------



## Hochschule

kelt said:


> Sure, I understand that in the main clause the verb must be in the second position. I just could not see the implication, that if you'd break the rule, you put _nicht_ at the end of the clause instead. Which you seem to write only later here:
> 
> 
> 
> But why is this clause (when negated):
> 
> 
> not rendered as: _Lisa kann schwimmen nicht. _as I should expect according to this rule? Note: I know this is not correct, just don't get why your rule doesn't apply here





Excuse my limited knowledge but according to his rule, only the first verb pretty matters here, so Lisa kann nicht schwimmen is negating the swim thing and this does not affect the position of a first verb (können)


----------



## Schimmelreiter

kelt said:


> But why is this clause (when negated):
> 
> 
> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Lisa kann schwimmen.
> _
> You want to negate _kann_ or _schwimmen_? Either way it's _Lisa kann nicht schwimmen_ since _*Lisa nicht kann schwimmen _would breach the rule that the finite verb _(kann) _must be in the second position of the main clause.
> 
> 
> 
> not rendered as: _Lisa kann schwimmen nicht. _as I should expect according to this rule? Note: I know this is not correct, just don't get why your rule doesn't apply here
Click to expand...

You have a very valid point here. Obviously because of my way of oversimplifying things for the sake of clarity, I failed to mention the _sentence bracket_ in German syntax.

In _Ich glaube das Ganze nicht _the predicate of the sentence is _glaube. _It's no problem to put _nicht_ at the end.

In _Lisa kann schwimmen _we've got a multi-word predicate: _kann schwimmen_. Such a multi-word predicate forms a sentence bracket, after which you must not put anything (there being exceptions, which we need not deal with for now):

_Lisa *kann *heute im Schwimmbad mit ihrer Schulklasse drei Stunden *schwimmen.*
_
Do you see the bracket formed by *kann* and *schwimmen* ?

Likewise:
_Lisa *kann*_ _nicht *schwimmen*.
_As you must not put _nicht _after the sentence bracket, _*Lisa *kann* *schwimmen *nicht_ is disallowed.


----------



## Hochschule

Schimmelreiter said:


> You have a very valid point here. Obviously because of my way of oversimplifying things for the sake of clarity, I failed to mention the _sentence bracket_ in German syntax.
> 
> In _Ich glaube das Ganze nicht _the predicate of the sentence is _glaube. _It's no problem to put _nicht_ at the end.
> 
> In _Lisa kann schwimmen _we've got a multi-word predicate: _kann schwimmen_. Such a multi-word predicate forms a sentence bracket, after which you must not put anything (there being exceptions, which we need not deal with for now):
> 
> _Lisa *kann *heute im Schwimmbad mit ihrer Schulklasse drei Stunden *schwimmen.*
> _
> Do you see the bracket formed by *kann* and *schwimmen* ?
> 
> Likewise:
> _Lisa *kann*_ _nicht *schwimmen*.
> _As you must not put _nicht _after the sentence bracket, _*Lisa *kann* *schwimmen *nicht_ is disallowed.



< ... > Another rule is introduced!!!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Hochschule said:


> no T.T another rule is introduced!!!


The two rules concerning the position of the finite verb (one for main clauses, one for subordinate clauses introduced by conjunctions), the rule for the sentence bracket and other rules of German grammar apply of course. They are not specific to the position of _nicht. 

_< ... >


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, 
until now we discussed mainly main clauses.
In case of a relative clause, the rules are similar, except verb position.
The original question was very generally and includes this part, but may be we should separate the discussions. I am not sure.
But I want to give some examples.
Wenn es regnet, komme ich.
Wenn es nicht regnet, komme ich.
"Nicht" is near "regnet", and "regnet" is at the end of the subordinated clause.

Wenn du ihn kennst 
wenn du ihn nicht kennst - negation on "kennst"
wenn nicht du ihn kennst, sondern ein anderer, - negation on "du" (note the context.)

Wenn du nicht ihn kennst - only possible with context "..., wenn du nicht ihn kennst, sondern einen anderen." - Negation on "ihn"

In case you negate "ihn" or "du", the context has to be available. In spoken language it is indicated by stress.

"Nicht" can negate a whole sentence or a phrase.
Verb brackets and verb position rules may overrule other rules.

As I wrote very soon, you have also to consider whether "nicht" is a negation at all.

nicht as Question tag, it is separated bei comma.
Lisa kan schwimmen, nicht?   Lisa can swim, can't she?

"Willst du dich nicht beeilen?" - "Nicht" is no negation here, but in pragmatic sense it means: "Mache etwas schneller! Beeile dich!"
"Du willst doch jetzt nicht etwa stehenbleiben?" = Du willst wohl stehenbleiben? - with connotation of disbelieve or critic.

In these cases "nicht" has special positions and special stress (it is unstressed, but there is a special intonation in the sentence.)


----------



## sonjainvictoria

*Eine Regel besagt*, dass das Wörtchen 'nicht'   gerne nach dem konjugierten Verb stünde.
Als Beispielsatz wird "*Ich trinke nicht meine Limonade*." erwähnt. *?*

Dies tut meinen Ohren allerdings sehr weh.
Ich neige dazu, das Negations-Wort 'nicht' *nach* einem Objekt, aber vor einem Adverb, zu setzen.
*Für mich klingt das richtig: 'Ich trinke meine Limonade nicht.' *Ist das etwa falsch?
*Geht beides?*


----------



## Resa Reader

Mein Sprachgefühl entspricht dem deinen: Sobald der Satz ein Objekt hat (egal ob ein Dativ- oder ein Akkusativobjekt) steht "nicht" nach dem Objekt/den Objekten. Für mich klingt der erste Satz wirklich falsch.

Ich trinke meine Limondade nicht.
Ich gebe ihm das Buch nicht. 
Ich verzeihe dir nicht.

etc. 

Wenn der Satz eine adverbiale Ergänzung hat, dann steht "nicht" direkt hinter dem Verb.

Er geht nicht in die Schule.
Das Buch liegt nicht auf dem Tisch.
etc.


----------



## manfy

Resa Reader said:


> Für mich klingt der erste Satz wirklich falsch.


Na ja, 'falsch' ist nicht ganz richtig.  Es hängt davon ab, was du verneinen möchtest:

Ich gebe ihm das Buch nicht. (Dies verneint das Verb allein und negiert damit die Satzaussage)
Ich gebe nicht ihm das Buch. [Ellipse oder Anschluss: , sondern meiner Freundin.]
Ich gebe ihm nicht das Buch. [Ellipse oder Anschluss: , sondern nur meine Abarbeitung davon.]


----------



## Schimmelreiter

sonjainvictoria said:


> *Eine Regel besagt*, dass das Wörtchen 'nicht'   gerne nach dem konjugierten Verb stünde.


Glaub' ich nicht.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

manfy said:


> Na ja, 'falsch' ist nicht ganz richtig.  Es hängt davon ab, was du verneinen möchtest:
> 
> Ich gebe ihm das Buch nicht. (Dies verneint das Verb allein und negiert damit die Satzaussage)
> Ich gebe nicht ihm das Buch. [Ellipse oder Anschluss: , sondern meiner Freundin.]
> Ich gebe ihm nicht das Buch. [Ellipse oder Anschluss: , sondern nur meine Abarbeitung davon.]


Plus: _Nicht ich gebe ihm das Buch [sondern sie].


_Fazit: Jede Position ist möglich, nur nicht die zweite im Haupt- und uneingeleiteten Nebensatz und die letzte im eingeleiteten Nebensatz.


----------



## Glockenblume

Resa Reader said:


> Wenn der Satz eine adverbiale Ergänzung hat, dann steht "nicht" direkt hinter dem Verb.



Das Ganze ist noch komplizierter, Deine Regel stimmt nicht immer:

_Das Buch liegt hier nicht._ (Verneinung des gesamten Satzes - adverbiale Ergänzung)

Aber zufriedenstellende Regeln habe ich bisher auch nicht gefunden. Kann jemand erklären, warum hier Resas Regel nicht gilt?


----------



## sonjainvictoria

Schimmelreiter said:


> Glaub' ich nicht.



Bitteschön, hier der Limonadensatz:
http://german.about.com/od/grammar/a/The-Position-Of-Nicht.htm


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_Ich trinke oft nicht meine Limonade/Ich trinke meine Limonade nicht. _Und schon ist die Vorstellung, wir hätten es mit einer sinnvollen Regel zu tun, zerstoben. Noch einmal: Im Hauptsatz kann _nicht_ jede Position einnehmen, nur nicht die zweite.

Abgesehen davon ist die offenbar zugrundeliegende Annahme falsch,_ Ich trinke nicht meine Limonade_ wäre hier die Standardverneinung (Verneinung des Verbs).


----------



## archibaldworthington

"Ich erinnere mich nicht an das Datum."

What does the position of nicht suggest in this sentence? Is there emphasis on remembering itself, rather than on what isn't being remembered?

That is to say, isn't the emphasis on "erinnere mich"?


----------



## berndf

The word order in this sentence is unmarked. There is no emphasis.

Marked word orders are (emphasized part in bold-face):
_Ich erinnere nicht *mich* an das Datum.
Ich erinnere mich an das Datum *nicht*./Ich erinnere mich *an das Datum *nicht._ (Ambiguous; in spoken language disambiguated by stress.)


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> _Ich erinnere nicht *mich* an das Datum._


This only works if you zeugmatically juxtapose the reflexive use with the transitive use:
_
Ich erinnere nicht mich an das Datum, sondern Dich._

Which is an oxymoron of course since how can I possibly remind anybody of something I don't even remember myself?


----------



## mingmataaaa

Hi there,

can someone tell me how do i decide where the negation word "nicht" should be in a sentence?

came across a few examples:

1. Ich komme nicht aus Deutschland.
2. Ich kenne den Film nicht.
3. Das geht heute nicht.
4. Stefan trinkt nicht gern Kaffee.
5. Wir verstehen das nicht.

Sentences 1 and 4 has "nicht" after the conjugated verb while sentences 3,4 and 5 have "nicht" at the back of the sentence. 
How do i know when to place the word "nicht"? In which cases should it be after a conjugated verb and in which cases should it be at the back of a sentence? 

thanks for your help, forum mate!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

I fear I can't spare you reading this: 
http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Negation/Stellung/nichtkontrast.html?lang=en


----------



## Bohemos

Guten Tag,

meiner Meinung nach sind alle Deine Sätze (d.h. Nr. 1-5  ) "richtig", ja!

Meine Beispiele:
1) Ich komme *nicht *aus Deutschland, sondern aus der Tschechischen Republik(/aus der Türkei). Und du?/Und woher stammst Du...?
2) Ich kenne diesen erwähnten Film *nicht*! x Ich kenne *nicht *(so gut) fränzössiche Opern wie deutsche. Also, Entschuldigung!
3) Das geht, Matthias, heute *nicht*! Meine Mutter sagte mir: "Du darfst *nicht *am Montag in die Disko gehen!". Ihre Meinung ist mir aber sehr wichtig! Also, Ich darf *nicht *am Montag tanzen gehen, sondern am Freitag. Das schon.
4) Stefan trinkt *nicht *gern Kaffee. Und er hat auch *kein *Geld (*mehr*) bei sich. Jeden Tag/Nachmittag trinkt er *nicht *Kaffe, sondern Tee. Passen Sie darauf auf! 
5) Wir verstehen das *nicht*. Wir wissen jetzt *nicht*, was man machen soll. Was soll man machen, wenn man *nicht *weiß, was man in der Stunde machen soll? Ich verstehe die engliche Grammatik einfacht *nicht*. x *Nicht *Deine Lehrbücher, sondern meine Lehrbücher wurden gestohlen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Bohemos


----------



## mingmataaaa

Schimmelreiter said:


> I fear I can't spare you reading this:
> http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Negation/Stellung/nichtkontrast.html?lang=en



Thanks pal this helped!!!!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

mingmataaaa said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fear I can't spare you reading this:
> http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Negation/Stellung/nichtkontrast.html?lang=en
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks pal this helped!!!!
Click to expand...

Applying the explanations I linked to:


mingmataaaa said:


> 1. Ich komme nicht aus Deutschland. - *before adverbial complement*
> 2. Ich kenne den Film nicht. - *after the dative/accusative *(here: accusative)* object *(except contrastively: nicht *den* Film, sondern/aber *jenen*)
> 3. Das geht heute nicht. - *after adverbial adjunct *(except contrastively: nicht *heute*, sondern/aber *morgen*)
> 4. Stefan trinkt nicht gern Kaffee. - *before adverbially used adjective*
> 5. Wir verstehen das nicht. - *after the dative/accusative *(here: accusative)* object *(except contrastively: nicht *das*, sondern/aber *jenes*)


----------



## ayuda?

Just a supplementary reference to the other excellent ones already given. Always good to get a few extra examples.

Search:  Google> position of nicht in German>
http://german.about.com/od/grammar/a/The-Position-Of-Nicht.htm [position of nicht]


----------



## DS56

Quick rule of thumb from a non-native speaker: put the "nicht" before what you're denying, or at the end of the sentence if you're denying the whole thing.


----------



## gaz03

Hi, 

I am aware of the general rules surrounding the position of 'nicht' in sentences. E.g. it tends to precede the specific word it negates, or it will come at, or as close as possible to, the end of a sentence, if it negates the whole sentence; it tends to come after direct objects but before prepositions, resulting in sentences such as "ich sehe ihn nicht", but "ich komme nicht aus Deutschland" rather than "ich komme aus Deutschland nicht". I am also aware that the latter position can be used to change emphasis.... in other words, I think 'ich spreche mit/zu ihm nicht' is more emphatic than the more standard/neutral 'ich spreche nicht mit/zu ihm', which would be the standard way of expressing 'I don't speak with/to him' - so far so good? Is there anything you can add about these explanations? Am I right in my assumptions?

However, when it comes to expressions of time, I get myself confused and flustered. I was happily using nicht automatically without even thinking about the position, just following my gut feeling. But recently a German friend corrected me on the position I used it in, saying that I was unnaturally stressing an element of the sentence that I shouldn't. So, I got confused, researched and now I am more unsure with certain elements. 

Having read multiple sources, the general consensus is that 'nicht' should follow specific expressions of time e.g. Ich fahre heute Abend nicht ab. Wir sehen uns morgen nicht, but precede indefinite expressions of time e.g. Ich fahre nicht oft. Ich lese nicht immer. An exception I found, though, is "Wir gehen nicht um 20:00". The explanation provided is that although it is a specific expression of time, there is a preposition, and as mentioned above, nicht usually precedes prepositions. To me, 'nicht' at the end here would sound finite, but 'nicht' before 'um' sounds incomplete to me, as if we are waiting for 'sondern um 21:00'. Another example I found that seems to be an exception to me is 'ich lese nicht jeden Tag'. I think 'jeden Tag' is a specific time expression, so why is it not 'ich lese jeden Tag nicht'.... 

My main confusion, however, is with expressions like 'not now' or 'not at the moment'. Not in sentences, where context may help you decide where to place the 'nicht', but in standalone expressions. For example, if you are in a restaurant, and the waiter/waitress comes over and asks if you would like anything else. Do you say 'nicht im Moment, danke' (following the rule about placing nicht before a preposition) or 'im Moment nicht, danke' (following the rule about nicht coming after specific expressions of time). I suppose the confusion still exists if you opt for 'jetzt' (nicht jetzt, danke vs. jetzt nicht, danke) because based on the rules above, 'jetzt nicht' should be right, but 'nicht jetzt, [sondern vielleicht später]' sounds more natural to me.

Any help on clarifying the position of nicht, especially with regard to the 'im Moment' scenario mentioned above would be greatly appreciated. I would imagine that both are possible but with one of them having an emphasis, whilst the other is neutral, and I wouldn't want to use the wrong position in a restaurant and sound too strong or aggressive to the waiter/waitress! With 'jetzt' I think it is clear, using 'nicht jetzt' to stress the 'not' in cases such as when children are annoying their parents and the parents want to say 'NOT now, go away', but when it comes to 'im Moment' and the conflicting rules mentioned above, I find it confusing. 

Thanks,


----------



## Kajjo

gaz03 said:


> 'im Moment nicht, danke


Das wäre meine Wahl. Das führende _nicht _klingt in dieser Situation wenig idiomatisch. ich würde wahrscheinlich das _Danke_ vorziehen:

_Danke, im Moment nicht._



gaz03 said:


> nicht jetzt, danke


Mit _jetzt _funktioniert es im Restaurant nicht. Streiche diese Möglichkeit einfach. _Jetzt_ klingt in beiden Wortstellungen barsch.

You mention a lot of rules of thumb and these rules might help a non-native speaker to rationalize word orders. However, they are just rules of thumb and I am afraid there is no simple, clear-cut, strict rule for word orders. This is a very complex matter and natives get it right without thinking at all. I never before thought about all the rules you mentioned.


----------



## ayuda?

*GREAT POST, *gazo3

http://german.about.com/od/grammar/a/The-Position-Of-Nicht.htm
Negation

*Excerpt 1:*
…The more specific rules about the position of *nicht *are all generalizations about what types of things are or are not likely to be specifically negated in a sentence.  *These rules can have* *exceptions*, and it is difficult to learn them all, but one quickly develops *an instinct* for the proper position of "*nicht*" in most cases…

*Excerpt 2:*
Finally, note that *all of these rules may be "overruled"* (get it?  ) by the very first one: if I want to *emphasize something* that is being negated, *nicht will precede* that thing, even if it normally would not:…


First of all, you gave a great summary about the position of *nicht *with adverbs of time.
The links given here verify and summarize what you have stated.

This is most certainly a finer point of German grammar that you might not ever see in your average German course.
And it does get very specific, depending on the exact positioning in relation to the general classification of adverbs , more definite expressions of time (i.e.,_ jetzt_) and more general expressions of time (i.e., _sofort_).

The rule about where* nicht* should be placed in reference to time expressions, as in your example, would lead you to believe that it should precede *im Moment*—*nicht im Moment*, not come after it—*im Moment nicht*.

But I think that putting *nicht* _before_ im Moment does put more emphasis on it. It’s almost like saying in English “Not _really_/_actually_ now” (I might later). [Waiter/waitress hurrying you, etc.]
On the other hand, putting *nicht*_ after_ im Moment does give it a less forced, more casual feeling (I’m just not ready at this very minute/moment).

*Bottom Line:* This is one of those cases where it does become just a matter of instinct/ feel. (See excerpts above.)


----------



## gaz03

Hi both, 

Many thanks for your replies and clarifications


----------



## uress

gaz03 said:


> Hi,
> "ich sehe ihn nicht" _aber ich höre ihn_
> "ich komme *nicht aus Deutschland*", _sondern aus..._
> 'ich *spreche *mit/zu ihm *nicht*' _neutral_ oder _ich schreibe ihm nur_
> 'ich spreche *nicht mit/zu* ihm', _sondern mit..._
> Ich *fahre *heute Abend *nicht ab*. _neutral, wir tun was Anderes zu dieser Zeit_
> Wir *sehen *uns morgen *nicht *
> Ich fahre *nicht oft*.
> Ich lese *nicht immer*.
> "Wir gehen *nicht um 20:00*" _sondern um..._
> "Wir *gehen *um 20:00* nicht*" _neutral, wir tun was Anderes zu dieser Zeit_
> 'ich lese *nicht jeden Tag*'.


----------



## j-Adore

*Warum *schaut ihr euch hier solange *nicht *etwas um?


Hi. When suggesting an idea with the "why ... not" expression, I'm not sure where to place "nicht". In the example above, is it acceptable to move "nicht" from the current position?


----------



## Frieder

Yes, your example is correct. The position of _nicht _is rather free between _euch _and _etwas um_.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

I’d prefer: „Warum schaut ihr euch so lange nicht etwas um (hier)?“
I think one could probably leave out the "hier".


----------



## Demiurg

I would prefer:
_Warum schaut ihr euch nicht hier um?
Warum schaut ihr euch nicht etwas hier um?
Warum schaut ihr euch nicht solange etwas hier um?_


----------



## j-Adore

"Deinem Vater *nicht *Lebewohl zu sagen, meine ich..."


Hi. In this sentence, is it acceptable to move the position of "nicht" and say "Lebewohl *night *to sagen"? If not, I wonder why it is not possible.


----------



## anahiseri

it's not possible. Sorry I can't tell you why, but I'm going to look it up, you made me curious


----------



## berndf

As usual, changing word order changes meaning. In this case you place _nicht_ in front of the part of the expression you want to negate: _Nicht Lebewohl zu sagen_=whether or not you say farewell, _Lebewohl nicht zu sagen_=how you communicate farewell, whether you say or write it.


----------



## bearded

Ein paar Beispiele fallen mir ein / a couple of examples occur to me, illustrating berndf's explanation:
Deinem Vater nicht Lebewohl (sondern Auf Wiedersehen) zu sagen...
Deinem Vater Lebewohl nicht zu sagen (sondern nur zu schreiben)...


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

bearded said:


> Ein paar Beispiele fallen mir ein / a couple of examples occur to me, illustrating berndf's explanation:
> Deinem Vater nicht Lebewohl (sondern Auf Wiedersehen) zu sagen...
> Deinem Vater Lebewohl nicht zu sagen (sondern nur zu schreiben)...



Oder überspitzt: 

"Deinem Vater nicht 'Lebewohl!' (sondern z.B. 'Scher dich zum Teufel!') zu sagen..."
"Deinem Vater 'Lebewohl!" nicht zu sagen (sondern nur als Whatsapp zu schicken oder in einer E-Mail darauf zu linken)...


----------



## j-Adore

_*Warum *schaut ihr euch hier solange *nicht etwas *um?

*Warum *schaut ihr euch *nicht hier *um?
*Warum *schaut ihr euch *nicht etwas* hier um?
*Warum *schaut ihr euch *nicht solange* etwas hier um?_
_
_
Now I wonder if the emphasis is placed on the word following "nicht"?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

j-Adore said:


> Now I wonder if the emphasis is placed on the word following "nicht"?


One does not stress the words that follow "nicht" when one speaks your sentences. Is this what you want to know?


----------



## j-Adore

Hi. What I meant by "emphasis" was actually the emphasis on the *meaning *of the following word.


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> *Warum *schaut ihr euch hier solange *nicht *etwas um?


I feel this word order to be the most natural. This is very idiomatic.

The "nicht" is not stressed.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

I don’t think there’s any special emphasis on the words that follow "nicht". There is probably a slight stress on "Warum" and "nicht" when one speaks the sentences, but the emphasis in meaning is on "umschauen". The question is probably another way of saying "Schaut euch doch … hier um" (… because I have to concentrate on something and I do not want you to interfere). (As always, it depends on the context, of course  .)


----------



## Hutschi

_Warum schaut ihr euch hier solange nicht etwas um? _is mostly a pure rhetorical question. Pragmatically it is usually not a question but means:

Schaut euch doch solange hier etwas um. (In a quite polite form, replacing the imperative by a question.)

So the focus is mostly on "umschauen" or on "hier" (or both.)

*Warum *schaut ihr euch hier solange *nicht *etwas um? is used in a colloquial and oral situation.

So the focus is set with intonation. So the stress is usually on "hier" together with body language or context showing what "hier" means.

The word order is relatively free.


Warum schaut ihr euch *hier *solange nicht etwas um?
Warum schaut ihr euch *hier *nicht solange etwas um?
Warum schaut ihr euch *hier *solange etwas nicht um?
Warum schaut ihr euch nicht *hier *solange etwas um?
Warum schaut ihr euch solange *hier *nicht etwas um?
Warum schaut ihr euch solange nicht *hier *etwas um?
 etc.

The stress is usually on "hier", but depends on context.


----------



## Gernot Back

Demiurg said:


> I would prefer:
> _Warum schaut ihr euch nicht hier um?
> Warum schaut ihr euch nicht etwas hier um?
> Warum schaut ihr euch nicht solange etwas hier um?_


Against the TKML rule, I would prefer:
_Warum schaut ihr euch (wegen eurer offenen Fragen_(K)) _hier_(L) _nicht so lange_(T) _etwas_(M) _um_?​I would place the _nicht _in front of the temporal adverbial, because that is the actual question: If you have time anyway; why dont you ... meanwhile?!


----------



## Axa1902

I'd just like to know, I have just finished learning the position of "nicht" in the present tense, but is the position of "nicht" in the past tense as same as in the present tense?

Examples:

Ich ging nicht nach Hause. <=> Ich gehe nicht nach Hause.
Ich arbeitete gestern nicht. <=> Ich arbeite heute nicht.
Ich kochte nicht gern. <=> Ich koche nicht gern.
Das Flugzeug flog nicht ab. <=> Das Flugzeug fliegt nicht ab.

Thanks!


----------



## Kajjo

Yes, the position of "nicht" does not change with tense.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Axa1902 said:


> Ich arbeitete gestern nicht.


That is a correct sentence, as Kajjo has already confirmed, but you’d normally use "Perfekt" here:
"Ich habe gestern nicht gearbeitet."


----------



## Alan Evangelista

I am having trouble to understand where to position nicht in a negative sentence in German.

The general rule is to precede the element to be negated with "nicht" or put it at the end of the sentence (before verb prefix/infinitive/past participle, if there is one). However, there seems to be several exceptions to this rule. Should I just learn all the exceptions by heart?

I'll give a few examples to make this clear.
Given this sentence:

"Ich weiß, dass Thomas gestern mit Maria im Zoo war"

Focusing in the second (subordinate) clause, I see 5 ways to negate it:

... dass nicht Thomas gestern mit Maria im Zoo war = It wasn't Thomas who was with Maria yesterday (negation focus is in "Thomas"). It implies somebody else was.

... dass Thomas nicht gestern mit Maria im Zoo war = It wasn't yesterday that Thomas was with Maria (negation focus is in "gestern"). It implies they were together another day.

... dass Thomas gestern nicht mit Maria im Zoo war = Thomas was in the Zoo, but not with Maria (negation focus is in "mit Maria"). It implies he was there alone or with somebody else.

... dass Thomas gestern mit Maria nicht im Zoo war = Thomas was with Maria, but not in the zoo (negation focus is in "im Zoo"). It implies they were somewhere else.

... dass Thomas gestern mit Maria im Zoo nicht war = Thomas was not with Maria in the zoo (no negation focus AKA neutral sentence - or negation focus in verb, if you prefer to see it that way)

However, people told me the last sentence is wrong and they have no idea WHY. The neutral sentence is (ambiguously) one of the previous sentences. The ambiguity is supposedly solved by context and/or speech tone.

I am so confused! Any help is welcome!


----------



## Frieder

OK: Not Thomas, not yesterday, not Maria, not the zoo - all make perfect sense. But _not was_? What else could they do but _be_ in the zoo? What does your last sentence mean .


----------



## sma099

Hi,
I'll make a start.
I'd put a small question mark next to the first option; it doesn't seem right to me at first sight. I'd rephrase it as "Ich weiß, dass Maria gestern nicht mit Thomas im Zoo war"
Furthermore, I would agree with what you've heard about #5. To me, the "nicht" can also negate the whole sentence, thus #3 is the correct replacement of #5. There is ambiguity, just as in English: "Maria didn't go to the zoo with Thomas" could either mean she was there with somebody else or they did something else together or that she simply didn't do this activity. The next or previous sentence would probably make clear which interpretation is correct.


----------



## anahiseri

As sma099 has said, the third is the most neutral negative form of 
"Ich weiß,  dass Thomas gestern mit Maria im Zoo war" (comma obligatory!)
number 5 is unacceptable, and I don't think you would often hear something like 1 or 2.
Number 4 doesn't sound that bad, probably because the focus on the place is more natural than on the company or on the day.
I can't tell you why; but there must be explanations around the web.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

> OK: Not Thomas, not yesterday, not Maria, not the zoo - all make perfect sense. But _not was_? What else could they do but _be_ in the zoo? What does your last sentence mean .



It would be a negation of the entire idea. That means that the fact "Thomas was yesterday with Maria in the zoo" did not happen. It is not explicit which part is not true: the time, the place or the participants. I just know the whole fact is untrue.

That is exactly how English (and Romance languages) handle negation: you always negate the whole idea. If you want to be explicit about which part of the sentence is not true, you must either:

- emphasize the part you wish to negate with upper case (written) or speech tone (oral) . Eg. "Thomas has not gone to the zoo with Maria YESTERDAY."

- make it explicit in another sentence. Eg "I know that Thomas has not gone to the zoo with Maria yesterday. They have gone there last week."

As I mentioned in my first message, AFAIK German uses that whole sentence negation whenever you put the nicht at the last position of the sentence (but before the verb part which must be at the end of the clause - prefix/infinitive/past participle in a main clause, all verb(s) in a subordinate clause), eg "Ich habe ihren Bruder nicht angegriffen". It is not explicit if I haven't attacked anyone or if I have attacked someone, but not her brother. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Anyway, it is now clear to me that usage with the verb "to be" is wrong. I am still not sure why, though. It'd make more sense to me if  "nicht" at the end negated *only* the verb instead of the whole sentence (grammar books say the latter). That would IMHO make my last example mean explicitly I have not attacked anybody, neither her brother, neither  anyone else. With this meaning, IMHO it would indeed make no sense to negate "to be", as it would mean that sb. does not exist


----------



## Alan Evangelista

> I'd put a small question mark next to the first option; it doesn't seem right to me at first sight. I'd rephrase it as "Ich weiß, dass Maria gestern nicht mit Thomas im Zoo war"



I see. I assume that negating the subject is uncommon?



> Furthermore, I would agree with what you've heard about #5. To me, the "nicht" can also negate the whole sentence, thus #3 is the correct replacement of #5.



Do you know why #3 is the neutral version and not #2 or #4?


----------



## Frieder

„Dass Thomas und Maria gestern im Zoo waren stimmt nicht.”

This is the most neutral way to express your idea of


Alan Evangelista said:


> I just know the whole fact is untrue.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

You could hear #1 and #2 in some crime film/crime book: 

"X hat gelogen! Ich kann bestätigen, dass nicht _Thomas_ (sondern Uwe/sondern ein Unbekannter) gestern mit Maria im Zoo war.
..., dass Thomas nicht _gestern_ (sondern erst heute/schon am Samstag/...) mit Maria im Zoo war.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> But _not was_? What else could they do but _be_


Vielleicht (nur vielleicht): .._dass Thomas gestern mit Maria im Zoo nicht war, sondern nur davon träumte ( d.h. davon träumte, mit ihr dort zu sein). _Just an idea.


----------



## Frieder

This _is _a possible solution - but I think that would stretch the possibilities of the German language a bit too much. 

I think that „im Zoo war” is a unit that cannot be split. So the correct version has to be:
„.._dass Thomas gestern mit Maria nicht im Zoo war, sondern nur davon träumte”_​
And even this sounds quite off: Because of „mit Maria”. He was not there, be it with or without her. So this wouldn't work either. So we'll have to negate the whole „mit Maria im Zoo sein” thing.
„.._dass Thomas gestern nicht mit Maria im Zoo war, sondern nur davon träumte”
_​And that would mean that he dreamt about it yesterday. So we still didn't hit the head of the nail. Upshot: There's no (normal) way to express...


Alan Evangelista said:


> [...] a negation of the entire idea. That means that the fact "Thomas was yesterday with Maria in the zoo" did not happen.


...in idiomatic German _using these words only_. My suggestion remains



Frieder said:


> „Dass Thomas und Maria gestern im Zoo waren stimmt nicht. Er hat es nur geträumt.”


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Frieder said:


> „Dass Thomas und Maria gestern im Zoo waren stimmt nicht.”
> 
> This is the most neutral way to express your idea of



Is that idiomatic? I have never heard it.

Could pls someone confirm that the purpose of putting the verb at the endmost position is to negate the whole sentence neutrally (without focus in any element)? If so, could anyone explain why #5 is wrong and why should I use #3 or "stimm nicht" instead to express a neutral negation?

sma099 said #3 is a neutral negation, Frieder said I should use "stimm nicht" to get a neutral negation (and I infer that he meant I cannot do it by only adding "nicht"). Those two answers are contradictory IMHO and thus I am more confused than I already was. Could someone confirm which one of them is correct?


----------



## Frieder

BTW: Instead of *stimmt nicht* you can also use *ist verkehrt* or *ist falsch* or _*entspricht nicht der Wahrheit*_.


----------



## anahiseri

For me, #3 is the most neutral (not 100%, though).
I admit I don't know the rules for the position of *nicht*, which I realize must be quite complicated.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> OK: Not Thomas, not yesterday, not Maria, not the zoo - all make perfect sense. But _not was_? What else could they do but _be_ in the zoo? What does your last sentence mean .


Ich war nicht. = Ich existierte nicht. - This would work but does  not make any sense.
But I think this blocks the original meaning. You cannot negate only "sein" in the sense "sich befinden". The verb requires the placeplace/location. You cannot negate a part only.

If you replace it  by another word - e.g. "frühstückte" - it works with negation in all positions.

Ps: with "dort" it works.

..., dass er ... dort nicht war. This is strange.


----------



## sma099

I must say I’ve completely lost track of what we are talking about, so maybe I am just adding more confusion now. I definitely think the subordinate clause is causing you difficulty.

The more I think about it, the less correct all your different negated options sound, except for #3. 

1. I would posit that all the sentences where a specific part is being stressed must be followed by something.

Thomas singt.
Thomas singt nicht.

Thomas singt im Chor.
Thomas singt nicht im Chor.

Thomas singt im Chor mit Maria.
Thomas singt nicht im Chor mit Maria.

(all neutral up to here)

*Thomas singt nicht IM CHOR.
Thomas singt nicht im Chor, sondern in einer Band. 

*Nicht Thomas singt im Chor.
Nicht Thomas singt im Chor, sondern Paul.

*Thomas singt nicht MIT MARIA im Chor.
Thomas singt nicht mit Maria im Chor, sondern mit Paula.

*Thomas singt nicht IM CHOR  mit Maria.
Thomas singt nicht im Chor mit Maria, sondern in einer Band.

(all stressed)

2. As Frieder said, “im Zoo sein” can’t be split. A different verb could work: 

Ok (?) - Ich weiß, dass Thomas mit Maria in der Bibliothek nicht lernt.

Ok - Ich weiß, dass Thomas mit Maria in der Bibliothek nicht lernt, sondern (nur) flirtet.

What do the others think of the ones I marked wrong?


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> I think that „im Zoo war” is a unit that cannot be split.



...., denn das Prädikat des Satzes ist "_im Zoo (gewesen)  sein_" (siehe "Satzklammer"):

Hier die elementaren Regeln zur Stellung von "nicht":



> Negation
> *Unbetonte Positionen*
> _Am Ende des Satzes_
> Wenn die Negation_ nicht_ betont ist, steht _nicht_ bei Ergänzungen von Zeit oder Personen und Sachen im Akkusativ oder Dativ *am Ende des Satzes*.
> _Zeit: Ich komme morgen nicht.
> Akkusativ: Ich besuche meinen Bruder nicht.
> Dativ: Ich helfe meiner Schwester nicht._
> Das ändert sich auch nicht, wenn mehrere Ergänzungen im Satz vorkommen.
> Beispiele
> _Zeit: Ich komme morgen wegen eines wichtigen Termins nicht.
> Akkusativ: Ich besuche meinen Bruder in den Ferien nicht.
> Dativ: Ich helfe meiner Schwester am Wochenende nicht._





> In allen anderen Fällen von unbetonter Negation steht _nicht_ direkt *vor der Satzklammer*. (sentence brackets)
> Beispiele: unbetonte Negation – Negation vor Satzklammer
> _Verb + feste Präposition: Ich warte nicht auf den Zug. (warten auf)
> sein + Adjektiv: Ich bin nicht sportlich.
> Ort: Ich fahre nicht nach Berlin.
> Adverb: Ich singe nicht gut._
> Das ändert sich auch nicht, wenn mehrere Ergänzungen im Satz vorkommen.
> Beispiele:
> _Verb + feste Präposition: Ich warte hier mit meinen Freunden nicht auf den Zug.
> sein + Adjektiv: Ich bin wegen meiner Gesundheitsprobleme schon immer nicht sportlich.
> Ort: Ich fahre morgen mit meiner Freundin wegen des schlechten Wetters nicht nach Berlin.
> Adverb: Ich singe wegen meiner Erkältung nicht gut._





> *Betonte Positionen*
> Alle anderen Positionen von _nicht_ sind betonte Positionen, die eine Korrektur durch sondern erfordern. [wenistens implizit]
> Beispiel: betonte Negation
> _Zeit: Ich komme nicht morgen, sondern am Wochenende.
> Akkusativ: Ich besuche nicht meinen Bruder, sondern meine Schwester.
> Dativ: Ich helfe nicht meiner Schwester, sondern meinem Vater.
> modale Ergänzung: Ich fahre nicht mit meiner Schwester, sondern mit meinem Vater._
> Bei längeren Sätzen muss die negierte Ergänzung dann in Richtung des Satzendes unmittelbar vor die Satzklammer verschoben werden.
> Beispiel: temporale Ergänzung
> _unbetont: Ich fahre morgen mit meiner Freundin wegen des schlechten Wetters nicht nach Berlin.
> betont: Ich fahre mit meiner Freundin wegen des schlechten Wetters nicht morgen nach Berlin, sondern am Freitag. _
> .....






Alan Evangelista said:


> The general rule is to precede the element to be negated with "nicht" or put it at the end of the sentence (before verb prefix/infinitive/past participle, if there is one). However, there seems to be several exceptions to this rule. Should I just learn all the exceptions by heart ?


No, they aren't exeptions, you have just to memorise the above-noted rules (and, perhaps, learn more about _sentence brackets_).


----------



## JClaudeK

Bei allen Deinen Sätzen ist "nicht" in *betonter Position:*



Alan Evangelista said:


> ... dass nicht Thomas gestern mit Maria im Zoo war. ← Nicht Thomas war mit Maria im Zoo, sondern David.
> ... dass Thomas nicht gestern mit Maria im Zoo war.  ←  Thomas war nicht gestern mit Maria im Zoo, sondern vorgestern.
> ... dass Thomas gestern nicht mit Maria im Zoo war. ←  Thomas war gestern nicht mit Maria im Zoo, sondern mit Eva.
> ... dass Thomas gestern mit Maria nicht *im Zoo* (Betonung auf Zoo!) war. ←  Thomas war gestern  mit Maria nicht im Zoo, sondern im Kino.
> ... dass Thomas gestern mit Maria im Zoo nicht war.


----------



## anahiseri

Hier kann man sehr gut sehen, warum der letzte Satz Unsinn ist:
Es gibt keine Alternative zu "war", das Verb "sein" kann man mit keinem anderen Verb kontrastieren, daher kann man keinen Satz bilden, in dem sich das "nicht" spezifisch auf dieses Verb bezieht.


----------



## JClaudeK

_Er antwortet, dass Thomas gestern nicht im Zoo war. _
wäre die Antwort auf_: "War  Thomas gestern  im Zoo?" - _hier ist _im Zoo_ nicht in _betonter Position, _sondern es handelt sich um eine 'normale' Negation (mit Satzklammer).


----------



## Alan Evangelista

> I must say I’ve completely lost track of what we are talking about



I want to know the reasoning behind nicht positioning in a sentence. I thank for all the effort, but so far I have seen only unjustified conclusions about it, based on experience. I guess there must be rules about this subject. JClaudeK posted some now, let's check them.



> I would posit that all the sentences where a specific part is being stressed must be followed by something.



That is helpful! From your examples, I understood "something" means "a clarification of what is the alternative to the negated element".



> Negation
> *Unbetonte Positionen*



These are the first more detailed rules I see about the subject. Thanks a lot! Where did you get them at? Die Negation - Deutsche Grammatik 2.0 ?

There is some overlap between some cases eg "accusative complements about time/people/things" and "verbs with a fixed preposition" - the warten example fits in both criteria) which is a little confusing. Anyway, I translated the former to "accusative objects without fixed preposition" and it worked.



> In allen anderen Fällen von unbetonter Negation steht _nicht_ direkt *vor der Satzklammer*.



vor der Satzklammer = *before* the sentence brackets? Satzklammer is the set of main verb, auxiliary verb and verb prefix in a statement, right? In the mentioned examples, "nicht" always come after them (eg "Ich warte nicht auf den Zug"), not before them. Sorry if this is a stupid question, maybe I am not familiar with all meanings of "vor".

What happens when the sentence brackets are made of more than one word eg. verb in Perfekt? Does "nicht" stick after the auxiliary verb (eg. "Ich habe nicht auf den Zug wartet")?



> I think that „im Zoo war” is a unit that cannot be split.





> denn das Prädikat des Satzes ist "_im Zoo sein_"



I have not found a rule to explain this among the ones you just mentioned, but I suppose this is analogous to the predicative adjective example ("ich bin nicht sportlich")?



> Bei allen Deinen Sätzen ist "nicht" in *betonter Position:*



Based on your last posts, I was thinking that the sentence in which nicht precedes "im Zoo" is similar to a predicative adjective (eg "ich bin nicht sportlich") and therefore this was the neutral (unemphasized) one. Wrong?


----------



## JClaudeK

Alan Evangelista said:


> These are the first more detailed rules I see about the subject. Thanks a lot! Where did you get them at? Die Negation - Deutsche Grammatik 2.0 ?


Yes, as indicated in #16


JClaudeK said:


> *Hier *die elementaren Regeln zur Stellung von "nicht":





Alan Evangelista said:


> vor der Satzklammer = *before* the sentence brackets?


That's it: "vor" = *before*; "nach" = *after*



Alan Evangelista said:


> What happens when the sentence brackets are made of more than one word eg. verb in Perfekt? Does "nicht" stick after the auxiliary verb (eg. "Ich habe nicht auf den Zug wartet")?


This might help you (ein bisschen ):


> *The position of the non-contrastive nicht*
> However, the position of _nicht_ is also affected by the stress and the context, so that it is difficult to establish a generally applicable rule. The following are some rules and tendencies for the position of _nicht_:





> *Contrastive negation*
> Contrastive negation is the negation that emphasizes a part of the negated sentence and contrasts it with a corresponding part in an affirmative statement.





Alan Evangelista said:


> Based on your last posts, I was thinking that the sentence in which nicht precedes "im Zoo" is similar to a predicative adjective (eg "ich bin nicht sportlich") and therefore this was the neutral (unemphasized) one. Wrong?


... dass Thomas gestern mit Maria nicht im Zoo  war. - This is one of the examples for which_  it is difficult to establish a generally applicable rule._
"mit Maria" makes the sentence more complicated. All depends on  which part you emphasize. If you say ist quickly,  stressing only _nicht_, one can consider it as _"neutral"_, I guess.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

JClaudeK said:


> That's it: "vor" = *before*; "nach" = *after*



I know that. I think you have not read the entire paragraph I've written... My question was about an inconsistency about nicht positioning between the rule ("nicht must be before the Satzklammer") and the given examples. I think this rule would be more correctly stated as "nicht must be before some verbal complements (prepositional objects and predicatives) and all adverbs of manner".

Satzklammer, according to Wikipedia and my german grammar book, is the set of verbs in a statement (eg bin, schalten ... an, will schlafen, ist gekommen).



> .. dass Thomas gestern mit Maria nicht im Zoo war. - This is one of the examples for which_ it is difficult to establish a generally applicable rule._



Now that I understand the rules about nicht positioning in a neutral negation, I understand why both my examples #3 and #4 could be neutral. Some of the nicht positioning rules may occur in the same sentence, for instance adverbial complement of manner ("mit Maria") and adverbial complement of place ("im Zoo") and there is no rule to choose between both when that happens.

One more question:
What is the neutral negation of "Ich habe viele Freunde"? Using the grammar rules I learned, I'd use "Ich habe viele Freunde nicht" but Google says me the correct Is "Ich habe nicht viele Freunde". Same applies to "Ich trink nicht drei Gläser Bier". Could someone explain why?


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, Alan,
this is one kind of Satzklammer.

Others are: one separable verb, a verb with a preposition - and there might be more.

_mit gehen_
Ich *gehe* mit fremden Personen nicht *mit*. The last "mit" is from the separable verb "mitgehen".

_eher gehen_
Ich gehe morgen eher.

This is not a separable verb, and forms like:
Ich gehe morgen früh eher in die Schule.
are possible.

In some cases parts of a "Satzklammer" may be behind it.


Alan Evangelista said:


> ("nicht must be before the Satzklammer")



I don't think that this is a general rule.

There is a rule that the distance between "nicht" and the selected part is short.
This helps to decide what is negated.
It does not help to decide if the negation is valid.

In some cases the negation is fuzzy, you will have only context to decide.

In the mean time I even found a solution for

_..., dass Thomas gestern mit Maria im Zoo nicht war._
This is usually wrong, but there might be exceptions.

_Ich weiß, dass Thomas gestern mit Maria im Zoo *nicht* war. Er war nämlich im Zirkus. _ (*Nicht* is stressed and builds a contrast. --- Breaking default rules by reason of stress is sometimes used.)
I think it is valid in spoken language --- but it is not very idiomatic. I would use it only in case that "nicht" is the main important information here. Without context it remains wrong.
It becomes unidiomatic because "mit Maria" makes the phrases so long that it is not clear what is the main negated information.

_Ich weiß, dass das Thomas im Zoo *nicht* war. _Er war nämlich im Zirkus.
With "etwas sein" it works.  It just does not work good with "sein".

You usually cannot split "im Zoo sein" (Frieder in #10)
But you can split it in "das im Zoo sein".
To me the rule is very unclear here to decide minimal contrasts.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> _Ich weiß, dass das Thomas im Zoo *nicht* war. _Er war nämlich im Zirkus.
> With "etwas sein" it works. It just does not work good with "sein".


Darf ich fragen, was Du mit "_dass das Thomas im Zoo *nicht* war." _und _"das im Zoo sein"_ sagen willst?


----------



## Hutschi

Vereinfacht: Im Zoo, das war nicht Thomas.


----------



## anahiseri

Alan Evangelista said:


> What is the neutral negation of "Ich habe viele Freunde"? Using the grammar rules I learned, I'd use "Ich habe viele Freunde nicht" but Google says me the correct Is "Ich habe nicht viele Freunde". Could someone explain why?



I don't know what exactly you mean by neutral here. The negation refers to "viele", so *nicht* is placed before this word: 
Ich habe nicht viele Freunde. 
if you have no friends at all, you say
Ich habe *keine * Freunde.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

anahiseri said:


> I don't know what exactly you mean by neutral here.



Neutral negation = unstressed (unbetonten) negation = whole sentence negation. It was mentioned and detailed by me and ClaudeK throughout this discussion, in previous messages. I recommend the link posted by ClaudeK above or "Hammer's German Grammar and Usage" book for more info about the subject.



> The negation refers to "viele", so *nicht* is placed before this word



I understand that. My question is why you can't instead put "nicht" at the end of the sentence, negating the whole sentence. Both meanings look similar to me.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Hutschi said:


> this is one kind of Satzklammer. Others are: (...)



I will avoid to get into this so we do not deviate from the main subject. It seems to me that the rule posted by ClaudeK does not make sense with any of these (similar) definitions of Satzklammer you presented, that's why I initially asked about it and recommended another way of enunciating it, without Satzklammer. I'd like to hear ClaudeK about this.



Hutschi said:


> Ich weiß, dass Thomas gestern mit Maria im Zoo *nicht* war. Er war nämlich im Zirkus.



This meaning is identical to my example #4.

All sources I read so far forbid using "nicht" before "sein" when negating a part of the sentence. The best reasoning I read so far is that, when used to negate a part of the sentence, "nicht" denies what it precedes and simulaneously confirm the other sentence elements. It makes no sense to deny your presence and simultaneously confirm that you were in the zoo. Therefore, your sentence looks wrong to me.



Hutschi said:


> _Ich weiß, dass das Thomas im Zoo *nicht* war. _Er war nämlich im Zirkus.



That looks very odd to me. I'd rather say "Ich weiß, dass das im Zoo nicht Thomas war".


----------



## Hutschi

Alan Evangelista said:


> ... "Ich weiß, dass das im Zoo nicht Thomas war".


This sentence is indeed much better.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> 1) _Ich weiß, dass das Thomas im Zoo *nicht* war. _Er war nämlich im Zirkus.
> 2) Vereinfacht: Im Zoo, das war nicht Thomas.


Meines Erachtens ist Satz 1) so, wie Du ihn geschrieben hast, falsch. (auf jeden Fall unverständlich!)

(Umgangssprachlich) möglich wäre "_Ich weiß, dass das im Zoo* nicht* Thomas war." _(_= die Person, die du/ ich im Zoo gesehen hast/ habe, war nicht Thomas._)




Edit: Ich sehe jetzt erst, dass Alan den Satz schon beanstandet hat.


Alan Evangelista said:


> That looks very odd to me. I'd rather say "Ich weiß, dass das im Zoo nicht Thomas war".
> It makes no sense to deny your presence and simultaneously confirm that you were in the zoo. Therefore, your sentence looks wrong to me.



Not only odd, but wrong! (See ↑)


----------



## Hutschi

Ich will herausfinden, ab wann der Fehler beginnt.

Dazu möchte ich Minimalvarianten verwenden.

Ausgangspunkt:
_Ich weiß, dass Thomas im Zoo war.
Ich weiß, dass die Person im Zoo Thomas war._ (Ich ersetze hier "das" durch "die Person", um Mehrdeutigkeit zu eliminieren. _Ich weiß, dass das Thomas war. _kann sonst auch bedeuten: _Ich weiß, dass das Thomas war, der es gemacht hat. = Ich weiß, dass das Thomas gemacht hat._

_Ich weiß, dass Thomas nicht im Zoo war.
Ich weiß, dass die Person im Zoo nicht Thomas war._
 Beide Formen sind korrekt und problemlos.

Ich weiß, dass Thomas im Zoo *nicht* war. (Nicht korrekt. Es wird aber trotzdem manchmal zur besonderen Betonung verwendet. Warum es nicht korrekt ist, ist für mich sehr schwierig zu verstehen bzw. zu beantworten.)

_Ich weiß, dass die Person im Zoo Thomas *nicht *war. _
Das erscheint mir korrekt zu sein, wenn man betonen will, dass es _Thomas nicht war_ statt dass _es nicht Thomas war_.
Also ähnlich wie: _Ich habe nicht Thomas gesehen._ vs. _Ich habe Thomas nicht gesehen. _


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich weiß, dass Thomas im Zoo *nicht* war. (Nicht korrekt. Es wird aber trotzdem manchmal zur besonderen Betonung verwendet.


Von wem wird das verwendet (hast Du Belege)?

Auch _zur besonderen Betonung _kann man das mMn. nicht verwenden. Was soll man denn damit betonen können? 
Nur die Version "Im Zoo war Thomas nicht(, das weiß ich mit Sicherheit)." halte ich hier für möglich.

N.B.
Ich finde es nicht sehr hilfreich für Deutschlernende, ihnen  solch abstruse Beispiele  aufzutischen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Alan Evangelista said:


> What is the neutral negation of "Ich habe viele Freunde"? Using the grammar rules I learned, I'd use "Ich habe viele Freunde nicht" but Google says me the correct Is "Ich habe nicht viele Freunde". Same applies to "Ich trink nicht drei Gläser Bier". Could someone explain why?


Which rule do you apply here? 

I can't name a specific rule saying this, but I _just know _that "nicht" is always placed before "viel(e, en), wenig(e, en)".
Or perhaps this: 


> „Nicht“ steht immer vor dem, was verneint werden soll, außer es verneint das konjugierte Verb.



The only way to negate a sentence like "Er hat viele/ wenige Freunde." (the essential point here is "viele/ wenige") is: "Er hat *nicht *viele/ wenige Freunde."
or


anahiseri said:


> if you have no friends at all, you say:
> Ich habe *keine * Freunde.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

JClaudeK said:


> I can't name a specific rule saying this, but I _just know _that "nicht" is always placed before "viel(e, en), wenig(e, en)".
> Or perhaps this:
> 
> 
> 
> „Nicht“ steht immer vor dem, was verneint werden soll, außer es verneint das konjugierteVerb.
Click to expand...


That is the generic rule that only says you can put "nicht" before what it negates or put it at the endmost position (just before 2nd part of verb bracket) to negate the verb. It does not explain why it is wrong to negate "haben" in my example IMHO.

I'll just add a new rule to the set: "nicht  precedes numerals: cardinal/ordinal numbers and indefinite quantity numerals (viele, wenige, mehrere, usw)"


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe solche Formen zum Beispiel von meinen Eltern gehört. Leider sind sie schon verstorben, sodass es kein "echter" Beleg ist.

Eine andere Frage ist: Es ist kein "normaler" Stil, sondern ein Sonderfall. 

Ein ähnliches Beispiel habe ich gefunden:

Wer da nicht war, war nicht in Island! - Blue Lagoon Iceland, Grindavik Reisebewertungen - TripAdvisor

“Wer da nicht war, war nicht in Island!”


----------



## sma099

Hutschi said:


> Ein ähnliches Beispiel habe ich gefunden:
> 
> Wer da nicht war, war nicht in Island! - Blue Lagoon Iceland, Grindavik Reisebewertungen - TripAdvisor
> 
> “Wer da nicht war, war nicht in Island!”



Naja, wir sollten jetzt nicht irgendwelche Einträge von irgendwelchen Leuten auf irgendwelchen Seiten als Beleg nehmen. Dann könnte ich auch sagen, man schreibt "grad" (°) klein, weil die Frau da das auch macht. Gerade der Titel ist für mich nicht idiomatisch, da fällt mir der berühmte Spruch ein, der ja auch *nicht* so geht: "Wer an der Ahr war und noch weiß, dass er da war, der da nicht war"


----------



## JClaudeK

sma099 said:


> Naja, wir sollten jetzt nicht irgendwelche Einträge von irgendwelchen Leuten auf irgendwelchen Seiten als Beleg nehmen.


 Du nimmst mir das Wort aus dem Mund.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir sind ja, so denke ich zumindest, dort einig, wo es darum geht, was der "normale" heutige Stil ist. Probleme haben wir eher an den Rändern, was ist noch korrekt, was ist bereits falsch, was wird wie trotzdem verwendet.

Die Frage, um die es aber ging, ist: Wie wirkt Negation?
Dazu gehören:
_Wohin gehört "nicht"?
Worin bestehen Bedeutungsunterschiede, wenn man die Stelle ändert? 
Was bewirkt eine Veränderung der Reihenfolge von Wortgruppen?
Wann wird es mehrdeutig?_

Auf das meiste wurde in der Diskussion eine gute Antwort gegeben bzw. gefunden, nur die letzten Beispiele blieben halt offen. Freilich kann man nicht alles logisch erklären.
_
_


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Wir sind ja, so denke ich zumindest, dort einig, wo es darum geht, was der "normale" heutige Stil ist.


Nein, eben nicht! Wie oft muss das noch gesagt werden?
Es gibt keinen _"normalen heutigen Stil".
_
Es gibt einerseits

Standarddeutsch
und andererseits

Alltagssprache bzw. Umgangssprache und regionale Besonderheiten, die man nicht als "normales" Deutsch 'verkaufen' sollte, sondern deutlich hervorheben,  dass das _kein_ Standarddeutsch ist.
Und das sollte man sauber trennen, finde ich. Besonders  im Interesse der Nicht-Muttersprachler.


----------



## Demiurg

sma099 said:


> “Wer da nicht war, war nicht in Island!”
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, wir sollten jetzt nicht irgendwelche Einträge von irgendwelchen Leuten auf irgendwelchen Seiten als Beleg nehmen. ...  Gerade der Titel ist für mich nicht idiomatisch, ...
Click to expand...

Ich verstehe dein Problem mit dem Satz nicht. Für mich klingt er völlig idiomatisch.  Im Gegensatz zu "Wer nicht da war, war nicht in Island!" ist er auch nicht mehrdeutig.


----------



## Hutschi

Also nochmal:
Wir sind ja, so denke ich zumindest, dort einig, wo es darum geht, was der "normale" heutige Stil innerhalb der Standardsprache und innerhalb der Alltagssprache bzw. Umgangssprache ist.
Uneinig sind wir uns hier am äußeren Rand, bei dem wir keine klare Lösung finden, und bei einigen Begriffsdefinitionen.  Für "Beleg" habe ich einen neuen Faden eröffnet.

---
Hallo, Claude,
können wir uns auf folgendes einigen?
Es gibt eine Reihe von Regeln, nach denen "nicht" gesetzt wird. Viele sind oben explizit benannt.
In einigen der Fälle ist das Ergebnis mehrdeutig.
Die Frage der Stellung im hinteren Bereich wird davon besonders betroffen.



JClaudeK said:


> The only way to negate a sentence like "Er hat viele/ wenige Freunde." (the essential point here is "viele/ wenige") is: "Er hat *nicht *viele/ wenige Freunde."



_Er hat nicht viele Freunde. _Standardsprachlich und umgangssprachlich, in beiden Formen "normaler Stil". Wir sind uns einig, dass es korrekt ist.
_Er hat keine Freunde. _Eine dritte Negation.  Standardsprachlich und umgangssprachlich, in beiden Formen "normaler Stil".
_
Viele Freunde hat er nicht.  _ Hier sind wir uns uneinig. 
So empfinde ich "Viele Freunde hat er nicht." als umgangssprachlich völlig normal, wobei hervorgehoben wird, dass er nur wenige Freunde hat. Im anderen Satz ist es eine "normale" Feststellung. Ich denke, es ist auch standardsprachlich korrekt, weiß es aber nicht genau. Es drückt emotionale Beteiligung aus, das andere ist sachlich, neutral.

_Er hat wenige Freunde. _
Ich denke: Es gibt zwei Negationen:

1. _Er hat nicht wenige Freunde.=Er hat viele Freunde_. Standardsprachlich und umgangssprachlich, in beiden Formen "normaler Stil".
2. _Er hat keine Freunde._ Standardsprachlich und umgangssprachlich, in beiden Formen "normaler Stil".

Hier sind wir uns einig. Denke ich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> _Viele Freunde hat er nicht. _ Hier sind wir uns uneinig.
> So empfinde ich "Viele Freunde hat er nicht." als umgangssprachlich völlig normal, wobei hervorgehoben wird, dass er nur wenige Freunde hat.


Irrtum: Wir sind uns hier einig.
"Viele Freunde _(betont!)_ hat er nicht." ist perfekt, keineswegs "umgangssprachlich". Aber eben ein Sonderfall (Hervorhebung von "viele Freunde" - mit der impliziten Nuance: "nicht viele, aber immerhin einige"), den ich beschlossen habe, nicht zu erwähnen ..... meine '*Faustregel*' kümmert sich nur um die _nicht kontrastierende, pauschale Verneinung,__: _ich wollte nicht auf alle Details eingehen, sondern mich auf das Wesentliche  konzentrieren.

Dasselbe gilt für


Hutschi said:


> _Er hat wenige Freunde. _
> Ich denke: Es gibt zwei Negationen: .........
> Hier sind wir uns einig. Denke ich.


Genau.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich hatte auch das Gefühl, dass wir uns in fast allen Fällen einig sind.

Und wahrscheinlich auch bei: In einigen wenigen Fällen ist es komplexer als man denkt.


----------



## sma099

Demiurg said:


> Ich verstehe dein Problem mit dem Satz nicht. Für mich klingt er völlig idiomatisch.  Im Gegensatz zu "Wer nicht da war, war nicht in Island!" ist er auch nicht mehrdeutig.



Ich muss ihn zweimal lesen, damit ich mit der richtigen Betonung den Sinn verstehe. Beim ersten Mal lese ich: "Wer da NICHT war, ", weil da die natürliche Betonung/Hebung ist, und das ist genau der Fehler, der durch diese falsche Konstruktion entsteht. Richtig wäre zu lesen: "Wer DA nicht war" und das ist für mich keine intuitive Betonung.

Was ist die Mehrdeutigkeit in "Wer nicht da war, war nicht in Island!"? Das lese ich beim ersten Mal automatisch betont als "Wer nicht DA war, war nicht in Island" und "parse" es automatisch als da=dort und nicht im Sinne von "anwesend sein". Meinst du diese Mehrdeutigkeit?


----------



## Demiurg

sma099 said:


> Was ist die Mehrdeutigkeit in "Wer nicht da war, war nicht in Island!"? Das lese ich beim ersten Mal automatisch betont als "Wer nicht DA war, war nicht in Island" und "parse" es automatisch als da=dort und nicht im Sinne von "anwesend sein". Meinst du diese Mehrdeutigkeit?


Genau die meine ich.  Ich parse das wie in diesem Beispiel:

_Wir wollten uns um 20 Uhr vorm Kino treffen.  Wer nicht da war, war Peter._


----------



## Hutschi

Nicht/Kein

Alan wrote: "Nicht negates what it precedes,"
This would explain why  the sentence is wrong:


Alan Evangelista said:


> ... dass Thomas gestern mit Maria im Zoo nicht war


It also does not fit well the hierarchy in this sentence when negating: dass Thomas gestern mit Maria im Zoo 

Unfortunately there are some exceptions to the rule.
A very simple counter example is "Nicht einschlafen!", sagte der Lehrer.
But in many sentences it works.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich weiß, dass Thomas im Zoo *nicht* war. (Nicht korrekt. *Es wird aber trotzdem manchmal zur besonderen Betonung verwendet.* Warum es nicht korrekt ist, ist für mich sehr schwierig zu verstehen bzw. zu beantworten.)


Nein, nicht wirklich. Diese Stellung des _nicht_ betont das Verb und das ist mit einem Kopulaverb (_war_) sinnlos. Sinnvoll wäre des Stellung z.B. in _Ich weiß, dass Thomas in Zoo nicht aß_ (er tat andere Dinge im Zoo, aber er aß dort nicht).

Die einzige Ausnahme wäre, wenn man den Tempus betonen wollte. Dann würde man das aber noch zusätzlich kennzeichnen:
_Ich weiß, dass das Thomas im Zoo *damals* nicht war._
Das klingt zwar immer noch ungelenk (außer vielleicht in norddeutscher dialektnaher Sprache), ist aber sinnvoll.


----------



## BW245

Hallo und vielen Dank im Voraus fuer die Hilfe! Ich schreibe auf Englisch sodass ich am besten mein Problem erklaeren kann. 

I totally understand the rule of "nicht + ein… = kein"....

I have two sentences "We don't want to do the homework" and "You are not allowed to play football"

"Wir wollen nicht die Hausaufgaben machen" or "wir wollen die Hausaufgaben nicht machen?" they both sound right to me. I know you could say "ich will keine Hausaufgaben machen" but to me that makes it sound like "I don't want to do homework", not a specific piece of homework. So which would be right?

"Du darfst nicht Fussball spielen" or "Du darfst Fussball nicht spielen"? the first one sounds right to me but then again, I am not a native speaker. 

Any help with rules for the position of nicht would be very much appreciated. I have kind of just been using what sounds right but realise it won't always be right.


----------



## JClaudeK

BW245 said:


> 1) "Wir wollen nicht die Hausaufgaben machen" or 2) "wir wollen die Hausaufgaben nicht machen?" they both sound right to me.


"We don't want to do the homework" > 2) "Wir wollen die Hausaufgaben nicht machen." (unbetonte Postion von 'nicht')


1) "Wir wollen nicht die Hausaufgaben machen." (betonte Postion von 'nicht'-  siehe hier )
*>>*
 "Wir wollen nicht die Hausaufgaben machen, sondern (z.B.) Fußball spielen."

"Du darfst nicht Fussball spielen"


----------



## Hutschi

A basic rule is: Kein+Noun Phrase, nicht+Verb

So the default is

Ich möchte die Hausaufgaben *nicht machen*. (Claude, #2)

but

Ich möchte *keine Hausaufgaben* machen.

Claude showed emphasized position of _nicht_.

In _Ich möchte_ _*nicht die Hausaufgaben machen*, nicht_ negates the verb phrase.
Or: _Ich *möchte nicht* die Hausaufgaben machen. It negates the finite verb.
It is a kind of assoziative rule.
_


----------



## azélla

Hello all,

In my opinion, the first sentence is gramatically correct, however, I am not sure if I can use it both ways? 

1. Nein, ich habe nicht oft im Stau gestanden.
2. Nein, ich habe oft im Stau nicht gestanden.


----------



## Demiurg

azélla said:


> 1. Nein, ich habe nicht oft im Stau gestanden.
> 2. Nein, ich habe oft im Stau nicht gestanden.


Also possible (with a slightly different meaning) is:

_Nein, ich habe oft nicht im Stau gestanden._


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Also possible (with a slightly different meaning) is:
> 
> _Nein, ich habe oft nicht im Stau gestanden._


For me, this one is quite odd and the meaning quite different (not only _slightly_).
It's diffucult to imagine a context where it would fit.

For me
_Ich habe oft nicht im Stau gestanden. 
 Ich habe  nicht im Stau gestanden. _



azélla said:


> 1. Nein, ich habe nicht oft im Stau gestanden.


The emphasized negated element is "oft".


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Möglich ist aber "Ich habe oft nicht im Stau gestanden" beispielsweise nach einer (gut gemeinten) Warnung: 

*B: *"Morgen muss ich nach Stuttgart. Wie fahre ich da am besten?"
*A: *"Du willst nach Stuttgart fahren? Vorsicht, auf der A8 ist dauernd Stau zwischen X und Y. Besser, du umfährst diese Stelle!"
*B:* "Zwischen X und Y ist dauernd Stau, sagst du? ich habe oft [auch] nicht im Stau gestanden. Und die Verbindung ist wesentlich kürzer."


----------



## berndf

azélla said:


> Nein, ich habe nicht oft im Stau gestanden.


_It didn't happen often that I was in a traffic jam_.


azélla said:


> 2. Nein, ich habe oft im Stau nicht gestanden.


_It happened often that I was in a traffic jam but I didn't stop_.


Demiurg said:


> Nein, ich habe oft nicht im Stau gestanden.


Ambiguous:
_It happened often that I was not in a traffic jam_.
or
_It happened often that I was in a traffic jam but I didn't stop_.


JClaudeK said:


> Ich habe oft nicht im Stau gestanden.
> _ Ich habe nicht im Stau gestanden. _


The two sentences mean completely different things. It is not question of  or  but what you want to say.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> It happened often that I was in a traffic jam but I didn't stop.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


>


Pragmatics is another thing. But that's that's indeed what this sentence would mean.

(Maybe because you, illegally, used the hard shoulder to drive by the traffic jam or something like that...
... Or you had many accidents,)


----------



## JClaudeK

2. _Nein, ich habe oft nicht im Stau gestanden._ = _It happened often that I was in a traffic jam but I didn't stop_.


elroy said:


>


*+ 1*



berndf said:


> The two sentences mean completely different things. It is not question of  or  but what you want to say.


Once more:


JClaudeK said:


> It's diffucult to imagine a context where this would fit.


Let's be _pragmatic!_ I probably would never say "Ich habe oft nicht im Stau gestanden." That's why it's  = just absurd (for me)!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Let's be _pragmatic!_


Precisely _not_.

This is about syntax and its its implication on semantics. It is important to separate that from pragmatics, otherwise a learner will never understand what is wrong with it.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> It is important to separate that from pragmatics, otherwise a learner will never understand what is wrong with it.


I'm not sure that an absurd example will help him to understand it!


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, it might be important that there are three kinds of traffic jam.
There is one with the cars are standing and another one with slow motion and yet another with stop and go (slowly).

In the third case Bernd's example works very well:
 "Ich habe oft im Stau nicht gestanden." (Basically the numbers of stop and of go in a traffic jam are the same. Differences occure when there are accidents and the car fails to go anymore.)
You can also say: "Weil Stau war und wir oft hielten, ging es nur langsam voran." But this changes the point of view.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> I'm not sure that an absurd example will help him to understand it!


It is his example and we say "no". Why "no"? Because of what it would mean.

But it is nevertheless a valid sentence and has a definite meaning and that meaning may well have its uses, e.g.:


berndf said:


> Maybe because you, illegally, used the hard shoulder to drive by the traffic jam or something like that...
> ... Or you had many accidents,





Hutschi said:


> In the third case Bernd's example works very well:
> "Ich habe oft im Stau nicht gestanden." (Basically the number of stop and of go in a traffic jam are the same. Differences occure when there are accidents and the car fails to go anymore.)
> You can also say: "Weil Stau war und wir oft hielten, ging es nur langsam voran." But this changes the point of view.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> But it is nevertheless a valid sentence and has a definite meaning and that meaning may well have its uses


True. (► For learners: all this is about _contrastive negation_ or _non-contrastive negation_.)

*But*
_It happened often that I was in a traffic jam but I didn't stop_.
should be
"_ Ich habe oft im Stau *nicht* gestanden, (sondern bin [auf der Notspur] gefahren)." _and not_ " ich habe oft *nicht* im Stau gestanden."

_


Demiurg said:


> Nein, ich habe oft nicht im Stau gestanden. ↓


Demiurg's sentence is a different one with _contrastive negation_, too._ :

"Ich habe oft *nicht* im Stau gestanden, _(_sondern am Straßenrand [, um mir den Stau anzusehen]_)_. = It happened often that  I was not (blocked) in a traffic jam _(_but (stood) at the edge of the road._)


> Contrastive negation is characterized by a particular word order and by a particular stress pattern. The negation word is placed before the emphasized part of the sentence, and the emphasized element is stressed:
> Ich habe nicht *ih*n gesehen (sondern seine Schwester).


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, It is partly about contrasts, but there is a higher principle.

There are two kinds of negations: 
1. negation of a noun/noun phrase which works as object or subject: kein+noun/ noun phrase. Ich stehe in keinem Stau. Here we have the principle of short binding. "Kein" is in front of the noun or noun phrase. 

2. Negation of a verb phrase:
There is a principle of short binding. Usually the next part is negated but to show contrast the negation particle can be placed behind the phrase.

Nein, ich habe* (nicht oft) (im Stau gestanden.)*

Nein, ich *(habe nicht) (oft im Stau gestanden.)*
Depending on intonation the binding varies. In written text it depends on context or remains fuzzy. 


_Ich habe oft *nicht im Stau gestanden*._
In such cases it is not contrastive.

It can be contrastive, however,  

_Ich habe oft *nicht im Stau gestanden, sondern vorgezogen, *mit dem Zug zu fahren. _

---
You have to consider that the parts are fitting. So you cannot move "nicht" to a place where it does not fit the contrast.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> _[Nein,] ich habe oft *nicht im Stau gestanden*._
> In such cases it is not contrastive.


Könntest Du mir bitte eine (sinnvolle _nicht kontrastive_!) Frage nennen , auf die Du_ das _antworten würdest?


----------



## Hutschi

Kamst du sehr langsam voran?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> *But*
> _It happened often that I was in a traffic jam but I didn't stop_.
> should be
> "_ Ich habe oft im Stau *nicht* gestanden, (sondern bin [auf der Notspur] gefahren)." _and not_ " ich habe oft *nicht* im Stau gestanden."_


True, but the question I tried to answer was what _Ich habe oft nicht im Stau gestanden_ would mean independently of whether or not there is a better way of saying it.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Kamst du sehr langsam voran?


Darauf würde ich "(Nein, es ging schnell), ich habe (nämlich) *nicht (oft)* im Stau gestanden." antworten.


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, das hätte dann keinerlei Ironie.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ach so, das war ironisch gemeint. 

Das müsste dann aber aus dem Kontext hervorgehen, der hier leider fehlt!


----------



## Hutschi

Der Kontext war: Eine sinnvolle Frage, die nicht kontrastiv ist.
Dazu gehört dann, dass normalerweise "nicht" bereits ein Kontrast ist.

Die Frage ist "Wie ist kontrastiv" gemeint. Ich würde es verwenden wie: nicht so, sondern anders.

Das steckt aber bei den meisten Ja/Nein-Fragen drin.

Es ist schwieriger eine Frage zu einer Antwort zu finden als umgekehrt.


Kamst du sehr langsam voran?
_[Nein,] ich habe oft *nicht im Stau gestanden*. = Ich konnte ab und zu fahren._
Die Frage ist nicht kontrastiv und die Antwort flapsig/ironisch.

"(Nein, es ging schnell), ich habe (nämlich) *nicht (oft)* im Stau gestanden." = _Ich musste nicht oft stehen._
Die Antwort ist neutral und ohne die zusätzlichen Partikel in Klammern neutral.


----------

